# Installing FreeBSD on a Mac G4



## jacatone (Sep 7, 2014)

I have an older Mac G4 laptop running OSX 10.5.8 for PowerPC. Is there an easy set of instructions somewhere that would enable me to install Free BSD for PPC on this thing? I've tried reading several books on FBSD and it just seems like installing this OS is really, really complicated. Or is there a user group in the Los Angeles area I could go to? Thanks.


----------



## mveety (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a G5 and the installation pretty much goes like it does installing OS X. It's not terribly hard to install, read the handbook before installing and refer to it when you need to.


----------



## Peacekeeper2000 (Sep 15, 2014)

jacatone said:
			
		

> I have an older Mac G4 laptop running OSX 10.5.8 for PowerPC. Is there an easy set of instructions somewhere that would enable me to install Free BSD for PPC on this thing? I've tried reading several books on FBSD and it just seems like installing this OS is really, really complicated. Or is there a user group in the Los Angeles area I could go to? Thanks.



I have installed Free BSD 9.3 on a MacMini G4 and it works well. So just follow the instructions of the Handbook for PowerPC - worked for me very well. I have not found an easier instruction yet


----------

